# Project 2001 Altima GXE



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

I am working on a 2001 Nissan Altima GXE. Si far I have only put 17" rims w/Kuhmo's on it, improved the sound, and some cosmetic stuff. I am ready to get to work on the suspension and under the hood.

I will add pics to my site as soon as possible. I will welcome all ideas, and share any tricks that I come across.

Not many people are freaking the Altimas. I though about trading mine, but it's been loyal to me with not even one problem, so...

Holla if you down.

I currently need help on the suspension. Want to drop 1.5" to 2". What's the best route?

Godfather_AL
[email protected]


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

first off, if you want MUCH MUCH better opinions and info on the altima, go to www.altimas.net its strictly for altimas of all years. contrary to what youve seen, there is a following for the altima that gets bigger everyday. there are more and more aftermarket parts coming in all the time.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

also, i dont like the choices in your poll... lol. the ka is worth fixing up and has alot more torque down low than a lot of other vehicles do. as far as lowering it goes, you have several routes, you can get drop zone coil overs, sprints springs, eibach springs, you just have to look thats all. like i said, c'mon over to the altima site, im in the registry and you can see whats going on in the altima community. look for names like AsleepAltima, AlexM, Cthunder, Peterson, Ry, Black Hornet, theres a few others that are hot and heavy into their altimas. go and have some fun!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

*Altima.net*

Thanks! I'll peep it out and see. I think I have been to the site before, but it was while I was into stereo upgrading.

Holla


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

click the link in my sig to see my car.


----------



## rhicks1313 (Mar 12, 2004)

I have a 2001 Altima SE, I am looking to upgrade in performance....where are some good places to find parts, and what are the best parts?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

This has been discussed before. Check the link http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=26892


----------



## rhicks1313 (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks


----------

